# oak barrels



## Rocky (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone have a recommendation for oak barrels. I would like to buy two 5 gallon barrels if the price and quality are right. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dean (Apr 6, 2011)

Vadai Wine Barrels. For small barrels, he's got the highest satisfaction rating.

http://www.vadaiwinebarrels.com/


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2011)

Vadai is also what IBGlowin has.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 6, 2011)

Vadai, Vadai, Vadai.

There is no other.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 6, 2011)

+1 more for Vadai.  And Sandor (owner) rocks.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 7, 2011)

I am usually very perceptive and can pick up on the slightest nuances. I'm getting the impression that you guys think this Vadai brand is pretty good!


----------



## Martini (Apr 7, 2011)

great barrels great price - Vadai!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 7, 2011)

I think the price of my 2nd 23L Vadai actually went down $4 from the last time I ordered!

I wish I had the volume to get a 40L as they are only $20 more than a 23L! If my crush volume goes up this Fall as much as I hope, I will for certain have my eye on a 40L!


----------



## tonyt (Apr 7, 2011)

And the price he quotes for freight winds up being less also. There are many threads on all of the forums, just search barrels. And rocky, amazing how perceptive you are.


----------



## ChrisinCowiche (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad to find this contact! I have been very hesitant to buy the smaller oak barrels I've found elsewhere on the web, but this company looks like they know what they're doing and I appreciate the recommendations. Costs are decent compared to others I've seen too and I'll probably go with a 50L as that's close to my target batch for 2011 red. Need to make enough wine to overfill and have a carboy or so left for topping off...


Thanks for askingRocky!


----------



## Goodfella (Apr 7, 2011)

Vadai all the way!!!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 7, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha!


----------



## ammymorcle (Jul 26, 2013)

Small oak barrels are good.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 26, 2013)

Has anyone aged 3 gal wine in a 5 gal barrel? any experiences?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 26, 2013)

That would be a disaster in the making. Way too much headspace.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 26, 2013)

berrycrush said:


> Has anyone aged 3 gal wine in a 5 gal barrel? any experiences?


 
I am virtually positive you will end up with 3 gallons of vinegar.


----------

